# Magazines/Old Locomotives (American & European)



## Bachmann73 (Dec 23, 2010)

1. Looking for the best N Scale magazine to subscribe to. I don't want to throw $30 at a magazine only to realize later that the "best" one is elsewhere. Yes - I understand personal preference, but.....

2. Looking for an older style locomotive. Similar in style to the Union Pacific #119 [Item No. 51151] from Bachmann.

3. Any European style locomotives/rolling stock that is American N scale? I understand our N scale is different than Europes. Any links to applicable sites would be appreciated.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

There are two N scale magazines, 1. N SCALE magazine, and 2. N Scale Model Railroading. I would suggest you get one of each and read them and decide for yourself which you prefer. I like both and buy both. I lean to the first personally, but the second is the one most of my friends prefer. I guess for me it is what each magazine has for a particular month. If one has steam loco stuff, and the other diesel, I'll lean to the steam for that month. Both are great magazines so just get one of each and make up your own mind.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

On question #3 - there are several suppliers of European N scale locos, rolling stock, scenery etc. Two examples are Rails of Sheffield and Eurorail Hobbies. I have a European-style high speed train and another of Era I & 2. All work superbly.


----------

